# Keyboard with trackball for HTPC



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a small keyboard with a track ball or even an air mouse for HTPC.

Thanks


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 15, 2011)

www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000RPS4H4/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-5890553-3850529
104KEY USB Trackball Keyboard
Black


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000RPS4H4/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-5890553-3850529
> 104KEY USB Trackball Keyboard
> Black



Any experience with this thing?


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 16, 2011)

keyboards with trackballs

keyboards with touchpads


----------



## Jetster (Aug 19, 2011)

I ordered this

SIIG JK-WR0312-S1 Black Wireless Multi-Touchpad Mi...

Will do a review


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

I have several:

TRUST is a brand you can trust, relay  (Dutch design...)
I have both the trackball and trackpad edition and they are rock solid.

i-Move: stay away, it is flimsy and not well thought.  EDIT: they are sold under the IOGEAR brand at Newegg, ALERT!!!!!

then you have some Logitech, from medium to expensive, also nice.

Lenovo looks good, but very small if you type a lot.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok after a week with the SIIG JK-WR0312-S1 Black Wireless Multi-Touchpad Mi... I am totally happy. The touch pad is accurate and fast. It scrols with two fingers. Distance has not been a problem. Can use from anywhere in the room.


----------

